# Travel Destinations > East Asia >  Tokyo or Beijing?

## Deal

Going to HK in Apr this year. Wondering if I should spend 4-5 days in Beijing or Tokyo?? Probably go with one of those guided tours with a travel agency in HK.  What's better, Beijing or Tokyo? I've never been to either cities.

----------


## jason

I would like suggest you to visit Beijing because it’s very beautiful city and you can find there are lots of attractive sites, historical buildings, luxury hotels and many more.

Best Regards,

----------


## GFI

Both are top tourist destinations in Asia. But, I’d like to recommend visiting Tokyo which is an outstanding city with plenty of stunning and historical places like Sensoji Temple, Edo-Tokyo Museum, Tsukiji Fish Market, Imperial Palace and Omotesando are the main attraction. 

I hope this information more help for all Tokyo lovers.

----------


## hinesbenny

If it is not wrong for Japan to defend its interest, it ought to not be wrong for China to defend its interest in the same disputed spot. Then China ought to send its fleet of submarines, destroyers and missile carrying speed boats to defend its interest in the spot. Your Article is proposing war, not mending fences.

----------


## kettwarn

If you are want to travel at some natural place then you go for Tokyo or on the other hand if you are a historical lover then choose a Beijing destinations. Here are some best places are listed below:
Tokyo:
1. Tokyo Imperial Palace and East Gardens
2. Shinjuku
3. Shibuya
4. Yoyogi Park
Beijing:
1. Forbidden City
2. Great Wall in Beijing
3. Tiananmen Square
4. Temple of Confucius

----------


## jerymac001

Which airlines fly from Tokyo to Beijing (TYO to BJS)?

The following airlines fly this route: Star Flyer, EVA, Busan, Air China, China, Cathay, China S, Delta, Etihad, Shanghai, Garuda, Hong Kong, Japan, Jetstar, Cambodia Angkor, Dragonair, Korean, Xiamen, Malaysia, Mihin Lanka, China E, All Nippon, Air Macau, MIAT, Asiana, Pakistan, Philippine, Shandong, Singapore, Thai, United, Srilankan Airlines, Hong Kong Express, Vietnam, Shenzhen.

----------


## macjonny

# 167 flights per week fly out of Tokyo, JP connecting to Beijing, CN
# Shanghai, CN is the most popular connection for one stop flights between Tokyo, JP and Beijing, CN.

----------


## johnlomee

I would suggest you to visit Beijing as it very beautiful city and you can find there plenty of sites attractive, historic buildings, luxury hotels and many more.

----------


## mikehussy

If you like modern cities, then Tokyo would be a good choice. But keep in mind, Tokyo is the crowdest city in the world and you'd need to spend a lot of money just to stay in Tokyo for a few days. Beijing, on the other hand, is a historic city. So if you learning about culture, traditions and history, Beijing is probably the best place for that.

----------


## alinawatson38

I think Beijing is best and beautiful place for visit. Because Beijing has famous building Luxury Hotel and more attraction place. It has Beihai Park (Beihai Gongyuan) and Kunming Lake. So my suggest you visit in Beijing.

----------


## LuizzeOliveira

Here, Tokyo or Beijing, both are nice places to visit. Ginza, Asakusa, Shinjuku, Roppongi, Ebisu, Shibuya, Harajuku & Aoyama,  Shinjuku, Ikebukuro etc are best places to visit in Tokyo. Where as Forbidden City, Tiananmen Square, Great Wall at Badaling, Summer Palace, Temple of Heaven etc are best places to visit Beijing.

----------


## atlasequipments

Beijing is the best from Tokyo. I loved to visit that place.

----------


## TimothyMoon

I prefer Beijing . I really like the people and their traditions. The most well-known elements I like to do in Beijing are to visit the Hutong complex, Worship at a local church, Watch Kung Fu Show and to eat Peking duck.

----------


## 24ebooking

expensive in Tokyo, but nice city.

----------


## christinalorence

Tokyo is the best place i have ever seen.There are many online writing services for letting the academic tasks easier for the students. The best essay writing service provides best essays for the students in affordable cost. Each essay is written by well educated and experiences writers.

----------


## LuizzeOliveira

Here, Tokyo or Beijing, both are nice places to visit. Ginza, Asakusa, Shinjuku, Roppongi, Ebisu, Shibuya, Harajuku & Aoyama,  Shinjuku, Ikebukuro etc are best places to visit in Tokyo. Where as Forbidden City, Tiananmen Square, Great Wall at Badaling, Summer Palace, Temple of Heaven etc are best places to visit Beijing.

----------


## atlasequipments

Beijing is the best from Tokyo. I loved to visit that place.

----------


## TimothyMoon

I prefer Beijing . I really like the people and their traditions. The most well-known elements I like to do in Beijing are to visit the Hutong complex, Worship at a local church, Watch Kung Fu Show and to eat Peking duck.

----------


## 24ebooking

expensive in Tokyo, but nice city.

----------


## christinalorence

Tokyo is the best place i have ever seen.There are many online writing services for letting the academic tasks easier for the students. The best essay writing service provides best essays for the students in affordable cost. Each essay is written by well educated and experiences writers.

----------

